# Frog Shedding Skin..?



## Cypher69 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've had GTFs & Red Eyes for several months now since they were morphs.
Suffice to say, I've never seen any of them shed their skins... & yet have read that they do shed at least once a week.

They're active, healthy & well fed.
The only thing is that I don't have heating in their vivariums...would this be a factor to them not shedding?

Cheers.


----------



## SarahScales (Jun 8, 2013)

Frogs actually ingest their skins during shedding, it is a very quick and quiet affair. I've only seen my frog shed once and it was not an attractive picture, they're probably shedding but you're just not seeing it. You're not missing out on much. 

I'm not sure where you got the 'once a week' number...


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 8, 2013)

They kinda look like they are shoving their hand into there mouths when shedding. It looks really strange but perfectly normal.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 8, 2013)

lmao awesome really didn't ever think of a frog shedding


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Chris1 (Jun 8, 2013)

i saw mine shed once, i didnt know they shed and suddenly he was melting!!!


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 8, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> I'm not sure where you got the 'once a week' number...



I googled "Frog Shedding" & that was a reply someone wrote re:GTFs.


----------



## Lachie3112 (Jun 8, 2013)

Once a week may be accurate, but you never really know unless you watch them all night, when they're most active.

I've seen my GTF's shed multiple times, not the coolest sight to see, but usually I won't feed them on the same night as I've seen one shed. (You know, since they've just eaten their own skin I can't imagine them being too hungry). 

As long as they're happy, healthy, fed and kept above 20C I'm sure they're fine.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> i saw mine shed once, i didnt know they shed and suddenly he was melting!!!



hahaha melting


----------



## SarahScales (Jun 9, 2013)

I suppose if they are growing, once a week sounds about right. However an adult GTF should only slough once every three to four weeks, any more frequently and it is an indicator of poor water quality or a fungal infection called Chytrid.


----------

